# Surround View Camera



## Aishak (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi,

I can get X5 Cognac interior without Park Assist or Beige interior with Park Assist.

I love the cognac interior and wondering if the Park Assist is very helpful or not? Mainly surround view and drive recorded?


----------

